# كاسرات الشمس؟؟



## أبو نادر (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


أرجو من الأة الكرام تزويدي بعلومات ومراجع عن كاسرات الشمس وأسسها التصميمية وأساليب تنفيذها

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2010)

يعني إيه كاسرات الشمس يا ماهر ؟  ههه


----------



## أبو نادر (21 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> يعني إيه كاسرات الشمس يا ماهر ؟  ههه



أخي الحبيب إسلام أهلا وسهلا بك في قسم العمارة
أستأذن إخواني المعماريين وأعرف كاسرات الشمس مع انتظار تعقيبات الأخوة من أهل الاختصاص
مع عتبي عليهم لأنهم "طنشونا " حتى هذه اللحظة
كاسرات الشمس أسلوب معماري يندرج تحت مسمى العمارة البيئية 
الهدف منها تضليل جزء من المساحات المقابلة للنوافذ المعرضة لأشعة الشمس
قد نكسر "عين" الشمس يواسطة الأشجار وعناصر طبيعية أخرى وقد نكسرها بشيء من الفن في النوافذ وما "الأرابيسك" منكم ببعيد أهلنا في مصر 
هل تذكر تلك الصفائح الألومنيوم أو البلاستك التي تراها خلف النافذة (من الداخل ) نحركها فتحجب الشمس جزئيا أو كليا أو بعبارة أخرى تكسر "عينها"
كل ما سبق م أساليب كسر الشمس
أما الأسلوب الذي أسأل عنه فهو خارجي
كاسرات الشمس الأفقية 






توضع على منسوب الطابق
وهي تناسب الواجهات الشمالية والجنوبية
ــــــــــــــــــــ
كاسرات شمس شاقولية






تناسب الواجهات الشرقية والغربية

للمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على الملف التالي: ((((هنا)))


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب ماهر 
نعم نسميها الأرابيسك فعلًا وهو فن أصبح مندثر الآن أو ربما يعمل لكن بشكل سياحي وليس معماري


----------



## deyaaaa (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## م القمودي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله و الشكر لله
وانا اشكرك علي هدا الابداع في الشرح و كدالك علي الصور القيمه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله للاخوة يوجد فرق بين كاسرات الشمس وبين الارابيسك لان استخدام كاسرات الشمس في الحماية من اشعة الشمس في الواجهات الجنوبية والشرقية وتوجد منها الافقية والراسية حسبما يتم تصميمها اما بالنسبة للارابيسك فهو من عناصر العمارة الاسلامية وهو يتمثل في الخرط بانواعه وهو يغطي صلف الشبابيك والمشربيات لتوفير الخصوصية


----------

